# 2007  Kill Thread



## Robk (Mar 5, 2007)

Mods, please sticky this one.

Pics, setup, calls info only please.

No Comments about another's post.


Rob


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 5, 2007)

Robk said:


> Mods, please sticky this one.
> 
> Pics, setup, calls info only please.
> 
> ...



Took care of it... 

Remember guys...No comments on this thread...This is just a kill sheet...


----------



## neckringer (Mar 6, 2007)

WELL NON BUSHWACKERS WOULD PROBABLY NOT HAVE KILLED THIS BIRD
this weekend my buddy and I both had permits. We decided to hunt together as he has not been at the turkey thing long. He was also designated shooter for first bird.
Sat there was a little gobblin but the birds had lots of hens and they continued to drag them away from us. we hunted hard till one but did not score. Man was it hot on sat good lord. like bow season hot.
Sunday mornin we heard one goin off and went to em. Got about 80 yds from his roost and let em fly down. When he hit the ground I hit him with some soft callin but nothin. We slowly stalked the direction we thought he was going and ended up seein him commin at us in the road about 70yds out. we sat down and waited but he never came. Threw a little more soft callin but nothin again. We thought he had seen us but we decided to just go slow and go at em.
We were slippin through a hammock real slow when I saw a hen feeding to our left about 35 yds. He was struttin behind her not letting her get more than 2-3 feet ahead. they went behind a big palmetto clump and I ran up about 15 yds, took saftey off and remembered that Kit was the shooter. I motioned for him to come forward and kneel down. I knelt down behind him and the hen stepped out. I clucked  and purred to her a little but she did not care and began walking away. He steps out and is still strutting behind her, I called soft and he would raise his head then go back in strutt. I wispered to kit when he followed her threw the last opening I would get him to pick his head up. When he came threw I yelped and KIt shot.
43yds.
8"beard 
1"spurs
15lbs. 
killed em at 8:00 am and was never able to round one up for me.


----------



## MKW (Mar 8, 2007)

*Mine*

Osceola
Okeechobee, Fla.
March 3rd ,07(opening day)
beard: 9.25"
spurs: 1.25"
20.14 lbs


----------



## MKW (Mar 13, 2007)

*my 2nd*

Osceola
Lake Port, FLA.
March 12th, 07
Beard: 9" (skinny)
Spurs: 1&7/16 and 1&3/8
21.01 lbs


----------



## TenPtr (Mar 15, 2007)

*Alabama opening day kill*

Killed him at 10:15
Came in Silent
18 lbs
11 inch beard
1 1/8" spurs
Killed in Lee county Alabama


----------



## devolve (Mar 17, 2007)

Osceola
3-17-07 Opening day Central FL

1" spurs, 10.5" beard, 24#'s

Used my trusty 15 year old perfection box call. Called up three gobblers. We had hens at 5 feet and the biggest of the gobblers stepped into my shooting lane at 20 yards, stuck his head out in full strut and gobbled. He came out of strut and my 835 with 3.5" #4's put him down.


----------



## Gadget (Mar 18, 2007)

*Opening Day Double*

Southeast Alabama
3-15-07 Opening day
10:00 am

Mine

20.37lbs
10.5 inch beard
6 1/4 inch beard
1 3/16 inch spurs




Tekken

17lbs
10 3/4 beard
1 2/16 spurs


----------



## Gadget (Mar 18, 2007)

Another pic


----------



## Gadget (Mar 18, 2007)

Another one for Tekken


Southeast Alabama

3-16-07

9 1/2 inch beard
3/4 inch spurs
17 1/4 lbs


----------



## MKW (Mar 19, 2007)

*another*

Eastern (killed by my Dad)
Jennings,FLA.
Mar 17th, 07 (opening day N.Fla)
Beard: 10"
Spurs: 1"
19lbs


----------



## Michael Lee (Mar 19, 2007)

Alabama
3/17/07

My bird:
20 pounds
1 1/2 inch spurs
11 inch beard

Alan's bird:
20+ pounds
1 7/16 inch spurs
9 inch beard


----------



## Trizey (Mar 19, 2007)

3/18/07 9:45 a.m. Jackson County, AL
40 yards
20lbs.
1" Spurs on both sides
9 3/4" Beard


----------



## larryp (Mar 19, 2007)

*Osceola*

Monday 3/19 8:55 Central Fla mgmt area

15 1/2 lbs
9 inch beard
spurs 1 1/8 each

Browning  A500 full choke
Remington magnum 2 oz 4 X 6
35 yds

No pictures--technology challenged


----------



## flhunt (Mar 19, 2007)

3/17/07, opening day in Putnam County, FL

My turkey, 7:45 a.m.
2 year old bird
1 inch spurs
7 1/2 inch beard
15 yards

Buddies 1st turkey, 8:10 a.m.
1 year old jake
10 yards

I called both in by purring on slate call


----------



## tiger14 (Mar 19, 2007)

*opening day in Bama*

40 yds
20 lbs
1 3/16 in spurs
10 1/2 in beard


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2007)

Lake County, Florida WMA 

16lbs
9 in beard
3/4" spurs

Remington 870 SuperMag Express 3.5" Remington Nitro...10 yard shot


----------



## plank (Mar 24, 2007)

*Opening Morning Gobbler*

This morning started out like many others, we heard a couple of birds on the roost, set-up, and let out a couple of soft yelps.  The birds answered the calls, and few minutes later, we heard a couple of hens and then we heard some birds fly down.  For the next hour and a half, I would give a call, and the gobblers would answer back. At 8:30 we decided that the birds weren’t going to come in, and went to explore other options.  Around 9:45, we came back the area that we had hunted that morning.  I let out a series of yelps and a bird fired back, several hundred yards out in a clear cut.  Over the next ½ hour I was able to call the bird in.  He came in gobbling, on his own, and at my calls.  I took the bird at 10:25. The bird had an 11" beard, and 1 1/8" spurs.  I started him up with a purple-heart/holly box by David Mills “Trax Calls”, and closed it up with a glass/slate by Robert Brothers.  Gun: Browning BPS 12ga NWTF model, XXX-full Comp-n-Choke, and 3" Winchester Supreme HV


----------



## spring (Mar 24, 2007)

It took a lot of patience as the gobblers were hung up with hens starting at sunrise, but I periodically let them know I was there hoping they would soon get on the prowl. They eventually started working towards me from several hundred yards away at about 8:30 and finally 3 gobblers showed up together shortly before 9am. It was awesome as I got all 3 of them to gobble at about 25 yards.  
Here's my opening day bird. His spurs were 1 1/8" with a 9 3/4" beard.


----------



## HenryHunter (Mar 24, 2007)

*Opening Morning in Georgia(3/24/07)*

My Dad killed this one.
Henry County.
8:30 a.m.  20 yds.
20 lbs.
11.5 inch beard
1.25 in. spurs


----------



## dutchman (Mar 24, 2007)

Twiggs County, GA
3/24/07, 11:35 a.m.
20#
9" beard
7/8" spurs

I love 2-year olds.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 24, 2007)

Elbert County


20lbs
9 1/2 inch beard
1 inch spurs.


----------



## Dupree (Mar 24, 2007)

I dont have a pic, but I killed one this morning on paulding forest wma that was 14.5 lb, 8 7/8" beard, one 1" and one 15/16" spurs.  Used a heart of dixie mouth call, and a hook's  mouth call. Killed with mossberg 500 w/ hastings .665 choke, winchester hv #6's.


----------



## gobble4me (Mar 25, 2007)

9" beard

7/8" spurs

16lbs


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 25, 2007)

*Opening Morning*

Meriwether County-7:37am
10" Beard
3/4 Spurs
19 Lbs.


----------



## duckbill (Mar 25, 2007)

*OSCEOLA*

Slipped in where I had roosted some hens two nights earlier.  I set up a 100yds from where they were.  15 minutes before legal light an owl sounded off which provoked the big boy to gobble.  I waited until it was plenty light and calling softly.  He was "jacked up" gobbling like crazy.  I limited my calling as he was hammering like crazy.  I forced myself to stop calling completely for 5-10 minutes.  This must have drove him crazy, cause he couldn't stand it any more.  He pitched out and flew straight to me.  He went into full strut.  I let him do his thing for a while before popping him at 20 yds.  
Beard 11-1/2"
Spurs 1-3/16 & 3/4"(broken)
20lbs

He's alittle nasty from laying in the cooler


----------



## R Smith (Mar 25, 2007)

*Opening Day at WestPoint WMA*

20 Lb.s
10" beard
1" spurs
Woodhaven Custom Sadler McGraw series diaghram.


----------



## canecutter1 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Oglethorpe County*

3/24/07
20 ga. Semi Automatic 3 inch Winchester Supreme 5 Shot w/Undertaker choke
Ol' Betsy, Ol' Yeller Slates and Lynch Box Call
10 3/4 inch beard
1 1/8 inch spurs
23 lbs.


----------



## Randy (Mar 26, 2007)

3/24/07 at 3:30.
21 lbs
pair of 1 1/4" spurs
11" beard


----------



## Just 1 More (Mar 26, 2007)

24lbs
11 3/4" beard
1" spurs
Andy Kaiser purple heart glass over slate w/Purple heart striker
I did the calling and My friend Steve did the shooting. It is his first bird


----------



## morris (Mar 26, 2007)

*Coffee county Turkey*

03/26/07
Coffee County, GA
10 1/4" beard
1 1/8" spurs
17 1/2 lbs


----------



## Gadget (Mar 26, 2007)

#2  Down for the Count..........


Crawford Co. Georgia

March 25th 2007  7 pm.


One of those silent types, but I was ready for him.

19.5 lbs

double beards

3 5/8
9 6/8

6/8 inch spurs


----------



## sman (Mar 27, 2007)

no picture
10 3/4" beard
1 3/16" and 1 5/16" spurs
17.8 lbs
Won big bird contest on opening day in Tattnall County @ Reidsville First Baptist Church.  Prize was a new 870 Express Magnum Turkey Edition.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Mar 27, 2007)

Got one on Opening Morning - Laurens County
9 in beard
1 in spurs 
18 lbs
31 yards
Pictures on a roll of film

Supplies
2 hen decoys
1 B Mobile
Benelli Nova w/ Comp N Choke 12 ga 3 1/2" #6 Winchester Extended Range
Mouth Call


----------



## MKW (Mar 27, 2007)

*Eastern!*

Eastern
Pulaski Co. GA
March 27, 07
Beards 12" & 7.5"
Spurs 1&5/16" and 1&1/4"
16.9lbs


----------



## MKW (Mar 28, 2007)

*2nd Eastern*

Eastern
Tift Co. GA
March 28, 07
Beard 11.25"
Spurs 1&1/4" and 1&3/16"
20.01lbs


----------



## capt stan (Mar 28, 2007)

3-25-07

16 lbs
9 1/2 in beard
1 and 1 1/8  spurs


----------



## neckringer (Mar 28, 2007)

just returned from Ga.
had a pretty good week or it started that way anyhow.
Turkey huntin was decent but gobblin is way down compared to years past.
opening mornin I got nestled at one of my killin trees. It started breakin and a bird sounded off about 50 yds to my right. Wonderful :lol: !
he pitched to a little green spot in a creek bottom and balled up. I cluck at him to take his temp but all he did was start drummin. He is about 60yds and does not look like he even knows what he wants to do. all of a sudden 2 hens walk up to him an start feedin around him. I took the subtle approach and smart approach and layed the call down. i simply started scratchin leaves. he would pick his head up and stare at me for a few seconds then continue to drum and strutt around the hens. about 10 minutes of me soundin like a few hens feedin he broke and came to a tree that I had picked out for distance and figured it to be about 35 yds.
He raised his head to look in the pine hill and BANG. flopin bird.
11 inch beard one spur was 1 3/8 and other is 1 1/4  20 lbs.
cool beans. I Run to the truck and throw him in the camper and walk across the highway to the rest of the club. I waded into and island and just stood and listened for a minute. An owl went off and a gobble rung out. He's about 200 yds and across about a 30 yd wide knee deep creek.
Ok. I ease over there and see him balled and dancin for about 10-12 hens that are scratchin in the straw and oak leaves.
they are headed up creek to my left. I get in the water real easy and strat the stalk. Im tryin to keep trees between me and them and it took about 30 minutes to cross the creek. I get up the small bank and play catch up a little as they are now about 70 yds from me. I got behind a big tree and hit the box while standin up. a hen starts going nuts and the gobbler comes out of strutt and starts walkin real fast and cluckin lookin for me. He never got closer than about 50 yds so I let em get back to what they were doin. I followed em for about another hour and we probably only went 80-100 yds. then they were in some thick stuff about 50 yds from me and I got behind a deadfall and got my right leg behind a tree and started scratchin with it but keep it hid. The hens started driftin my way and the gobbler strutted out to the edge of the thick to about 35 yds and BANG cooper sandwich.
went and got em and started the walk out. 18lbs 1 inch spur x2 and double beard. one was 9" and the other was 6".
I spent the rest of my days helpin my dad get some birds and we got him 2  2 year olds that averaged 8 inch beards. I called him MJ the whole week for magnum jake and it seems he just put me to work more oftne for that :lol: 
sorry bout the newspaper pics they are for another forum.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 29, 2007)

*Oconee River Bird 3-25-07*

Hadn't scouted turkeys on this lease all year, my membership is up march 31st and i figured this year would be like the past.....a few non-gobbling birds roosting in the clearcut impossible to get close enough to get set up on.  Boy was i wrong.  I heard birds everywhere on my first hunt of the year.  this one happened to be a quite two year old roosted about 50 yards off of the river.  I was working what i believe to be a very mature bird i have watched all deer season, as well as a couple others that sounde dlike they were coming to my calls.  This bird showed out of nowhere......first i heard of him he gobbled 40 yards behind me to my left.....best case scenario.  he and that older bird both closed the distance to 40-50 yards and i was gonna take whoever showed first.  This two year old came in strutting, spitting and drumming as hard as he could......finally lined up with that 870 loaded with winchester #5 double X mags, popped him out of strut with that yella yelper.......rolled him at 35 yards.  
I shot him across a slew about 30 feet wide and a foot deep.....he got wet and nasty due to all the sand in the swamp....river flooded a few weeks ago.

9" beard
15/16" spurs
right at 20lbs





.


----------



## wack em (Mar 29, 2007)

*First Bird of 2007*

First Bird of 2007

Bow Kill #2 

Killed at 8:30 am Sunday March 25, 2007

9 1/8 inch beard

1 in spurs


----------



## BubbaD (Mar 30, 2007)

Jasper County - Oconee National Forest

Thursday, March 29, 2007
19.2 lbs
9 1/2 inch Beard
1 3/16 spurs
32 Yards
Charles Daly 20 ga
Federal Supremes #5's
Primos Power Crystal
Tanitlizer Diaphram
2 Vault sodas and a snickers


----------



## Gobblergetter (Mar 30, 2007)

Ft. Stewart

3/28/07  at 10:30

11inch beard
7/8 spurs
16 pounds


----------



## plank (Mar 30, 2007)

*Number 2*

I took my second bird of the year this morning.  He was one of three gobblers that I called in off of the roost.  It was a straight forward textbook hunt. (One of few) The birds gobbled at daylight, about 6:55.  I set up and made a few soft yelps, the birds answered.  They continued to gobble on their own for the next 10 minutes or so.  They flew down about 7:10, I clucked and purred a couple times, the bird again answered back.  A few minutes later I saw them coming down the road.  The bird I shot was leading the way, strutting as he walked.  The birds came to with 15 yds, and I cutt one time just to see one last gobble.  The bird weighed 19.75lbs, had 1 1/4" spurs, and an 11 3/4" beard.  I called him in with my Roberts Brothers doubled sided glass/slate.  I shot him with my Browning BPS 12 ga. (NWTF model), with Winchester HV 3" #5's.  I have been pumped all day, this is the biggest turkey that I have ever taken.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 31, 2007)

Got bird #2 last Wednesday, 3/38/07, at Piedmont NWR at 9:10 a.m.

16-3/4#
9-5/8" beard
3/4" spurs


----------



## BOWKILL (Mar 31, 2007)

*Kill*

10", 1", 15lb.  . 1 of 3 birds my buddy and I  killed on fillm, on public ground opening weekend.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 31, 2007)

3-31-07

Franklin County
9 inch beard
1 1/8 spur and 1 inch spur


----------



## spring (Apr 1, 2007)

My second hunt of the season today and I got my second bird. He had a 9 5/8" beard and 1" spurs. After working him at sunrise while he was roosted for 45 minutes, he finally came to me and twice attacked my strutting decoy. This was a hunt that needed a video camera!


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 1, 2007)

April 1 07. Habersham Co., 19 lbs , 9" beard, 3/4" spurs.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 1, 2007)

#2 Florida bird

4-1-2007
N.Central Florida WMA
16lbs
9in beard
1 1/4" spurs

50 cal muzzleloader at 20 yards


----------



## Zack attack (Apr 2, 2007)

*20 pnds, 9.5 in beard, 1 3/16 spur, 3/4 spur*

Thunderhead and I worked this bird first thing in the morning but had not success. There were way to many hens with him to get him to budge so we stopped trying. We left him and went to look for a lonely bird but had no luck. We started pursuing this bird again about 2pm and finally at 6pm he walked in front of my gun barrell but not before seven hens did. That's correct he was still henned up at 6pm. This was definatly the hottest and longest opening day hunt that I can remember.


----------



## Burl E. (Apr 2, 2007)

*My bird from sunday a.m. of opening weekend*

I got this one on Contamination Ridge at 9:15 a.m. on the 25th of March.
Call - Old Kerns Game Call custom Glass over Slate
"Ol' Blue Foot" W/ Dyed and Stabilized Corn Cob Striker with Dymondwood tip
Firearm - Mossburg 835 W/ Kick's choke
Weight - ? (I need to get me a set of scales )

Spurs -1" and 7/8"
Beard - 9 15/16" (no matter how many times I laid it on the tape I couldn't get it to go to 10"  )


----------



## Gadget (Apr 2, 2007)

3 rd bird is down, may have a couple more in me this year............if I'm lucky.....


Georgia
Thursday March 29th , late afternoon.

18.5 lbs
1 inch spurs
9 1/4 inch beard


----------



## Gadget (Apr 2, 2007)

This is Tekken's 3rd also.

2 Alabama, 1 Georgia


Well actually it may be hunter7's bird, 4 shots at the same bird = swiss cheese breasts and ????? on who killed and who missed.........


don't recall the specs.


----------



## goosebuster (Apr 2, 2007)

*Heard co double beard*

1st multiple bearded bird 

10 1/2 main beard 

6 in 2nd beard 

1 in spurs 

20 lbs 

awesome hunt 1st one of the year


----------



## Goose (Apr 3, 2007)

*1st One Down Yesterday*

21 lbs.
7/8" and 1" spurs
10 1/2" beard
32 yds.
Redlands WMA


----------



## goose buster (Apr 4, 2007)

Got a 2yr old on opening day.9 1/2 inch 
beard 3/4 inch spurs.A buddy and myself 
killed two nice birds on the second Sunday.
He killed a 20lb 10 1/2 inch beard,with 
1-1/8 inch spurs at 20 mins. till 8. I got a 
21lb 11 1/2 beard and 1-3/16 in.spurs at 9:00.
Every thing just fell into place that morning.
They were both gobbling to beat the band.
They started gobbling on the roost and never 
shut up. They were about a half a mile apart.
The hens must be setting in that area as both 
were by themselves.

Sorry no pictures,digtal camera broke. 
Did buy a disposal and will post pictures 
when we get them back.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 4, 2007)

4/4/07
BF Grant Gobbler
19 pounds
10.25" beard
1" spurs
37 yards
8:40 AM

The 800 pound gorilla has officially been removed from my backside.
   


Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## weathermantrey (Apr 4, 2007)

3/31/07

South Carolina Side of Lake Hartwell

21lb 7oz

1 1/4 spurs

9 3/4 inch beard

Called in from the roost just after daylight.  My girlfriend was suppose to be the shooter but she didn't close her pump shotgun all the way when she shucked a shell in.  The turkey popped out at 20 yards and I hear he say my gun wont shoot!!! Next thing I know I'm having to unload on the gobbler 40 yards away as it's running away from us wide open. Luckily I got him.  My girlfriend imformed me next time we go she's taking my browning semi-automatic and i'm getting the remington 870 pump.


----------



## Danny Estep (Apr 4, 2007)

*Ft. Gordon Gobbler!*

Killed this bird this morning at five after 7. Heard several more turkeys on the roost. Didn't roost them the night before, I have just been hunting the same area all season and knew whereabouts they slep. Heard this turkey fly down and shot him 10 minutes later. Dead centered a sweetgum sapling 10 feet in front of me, so only a few shot actually hit the gobbler. Chased him for about 30-40 yards! Fun stuff! I was excited and he was 15 steps away when I pulled the trigger. Turkey is a two year old that weighed 20lbs, had a 10.5" beard, and 7/8" spurs. Oh, to top it all off.....today was my 32nd birthday!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Apr 5, 2007)

*First one for the 2007 Season*

Great quick hunt after work. 04/05/07
Monroe County
42 yards
18 lbs.
10 inch beard
7/8 and 3/4 inch spurs
 This was one of six gobblers.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 6, 2007)

4-6-07 Dawson Forest WMA
21lb
9.5" beard
1 1/8" spurs
36 degrees and windy!!! 
Sorry no pic.


----------



## MKW (Apr 6, 2007)

*Rios!*

Rio
Big Lake, TX
April 2, 07
Beard: 10&1/4"
Spurs: 1&1/8" and 1&1/16"
19.07lbs

Rio
Big Lake, TX
April 2, 07
Beard: 10&3/8"
Spurs: 1" and 7/8"
17.12lbs

Mike


----------



## wvhunter (Apr 6, 2007)

*Crawford County Bird*

I got this bird on Friday March 30th. in Crawford County.
Moved to two different food plots and finally called in three Toms. Took him with my Winchester 3 1/2 auto. My first from my new club.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2007)

Seminole County Georgia
Friday, April 6, 2007
2:20 PM
19 or so pounds (guessin`)
10 1\2 inch beard
One 1 inch spur, no spur at all on other leg

Vernon Holt box call
Turkey tote by Handgunner


----------



## Gadget (Apr 8, 2007)

*Capped My Georgia Season Off With a Limbhanger*

4-5-07

Good Ole Georgia Eastern, one of them darned field gobblers I've been chasing around all season.

18.2 lbs
10 2/8 beard
1 1/8 inch spurs

FINALLY........... a classic morning hunt, after three silent afternoon Toms, I finally call one in that gobbled, strutted, spit and drummed all the way in, the kind of hunt you always want but hardly ever get.


----------



## Al White (Apr 11, 2007)

4-10-07
Twiggs County (Whiteway Plantation)
4:45 p.m.
20 lbs
4 beards - 11.25, 9, 8.75, and 8 inches
1 5/16 and 1 1/8 spurs
Call used - Woodhaven Comp III mouthcall
48 yard shot, #5 2oz Federal  3inch mag in Rem 870 full choke


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm late on this, but here are the birds so far.

Opening weekend of the Georgia Season.

My wifes bird
20lbs
10.5 beard
1" spurs.

My bird
20lbs
9.5" beard
7/8th spur and 3/4" spur

Time of day 8:10am
Calls used - 
*David Mills Aluminum/Zebrawood
*Old Kerns Game Call (Brain Watson) "Physchedelic Hen" Glass/Slate two sided. 
*Cal's Sweet Music Shortbox Dogwood Blossum.


----------



## Wetzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Union County bird shot on 4-12-2007

7/8 inch spurs
8 3/4 inch beard

Made a couple of yelps on my Bud and Betty Slate call and then my B-Mobile did the rest.  

Pictured is my son who was with me on this hunt.


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 12, 2007)

BF Grant Gobbler
17.5 pounds
8.75" beard
.75" spurs
40 yard shot @ 6:07 PM
came in silent


   

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## Goose (Apr 13, 2007)

*2nd government bird*

6:52 am
36 yards
1" spur - the other broken off
9 1/8" beard
17 1/2 lbs.

Taken at a very unique place - Ohoopee Dunes Natural Area - I've hunted there the past 3 years and this is my first bird from there.

Goose


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 13, 2007)

Franklin County Bird
4-13-07
10 inch beard
1 1/8inch spurs

Didn't weigh him...


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 13, 2007)

Habersham Co. 11" beard, 1-1/4 spurs, 22 lbs.


----------



## capt stan (Apr 15, 2007)

Sabrinas bird was 15.07 lbs 10 in beard 1 in and 3/8 in spurs
Mine was 15.05 lbs 11 in beard and spurs were 1 7/16th and 1 3/8.

Now we have to get her a deer this year!!!

Here's a shot of a proud dad and one very excited little lady !!!


----------



## GobblingDawg (Apr 15, 2007)

*Three and Through!!!!!!!*

I got my third big gobbler of the season this morning at 7:50 AM in Jasper County so I have completed my Georgia limit (for the 7th year in a row )!!!!
    

Beard 10.5"
Weight 19 pounds 12 ounces
Spurs 1.125"and 1"
Distance 37 yards

Excuse the "no camo" in the pictures.  I rushed home in time for church and these pics were taken after we got back home.  I didn't think it was necessary to get back in my bloody camo clothes just for the pics!!
   

Go Dawgs and thank God for turkey season,
GobblingDawg


----------



## neckringer (Apr 15, 2007)

Just got back from Georgia and just barley dodged all that crazy weather.
Friday evening I killled one in a filed that my buddy owns. He was gobblin his haed off at 4:30 in the afternoon and chasin a hen. They thought it would be a good idea to check out them turkeys scratchin in the woods but it went down as a fatal mistake.  
thought he was doube bearded but ended up just havin a weird arch to it.
but pretty thick beard.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 16, 2007)

*First Turkey*

Date: 4/15/07

Location: Walton County, Social Circle, Foodplot

Weather: 42 degrees, 17 mph wind, misting rain

Spurs: 1", 1 1/8"

Beard: 11"

Weight: 20 pounds

Distance: 15 yards


----------



## brofoster (Apr 17, 2007)

*KILLED MY FIRST BIRDS (DOUBLE)*

Full story is posted also on this thread.  I am now thoroughly hooked.


----------



## Gadget (Apr 19, 2007)

Great morning in the Turkey Woods!!

My 5th Eastern........so far.


Worked this bird for 4 hours. Had him at 100yds early then a pack of dogs came in and ran him off; got up circled around and setup again. waited about 45 minutes before making a call. Struck him again about an hour later. He only gobbled a few times and I couldn't tell which direction he was because of the ridges and hollows. The last time he gobbled he was at around 150yds and I STILL couldn't tell where he was! I kept flipping around on the tree and I was in a wide open creek bottom, I knew if I wasn't facing the right way when he came in then it was gonna be a bust. Made a snap decision, ran and jumped down in a little creek about 15yds from me with a 2 ft bank. Waited for while and he finally slipped in, only problem was he didn't know where I was and was about to slip on past me without giving me a shot. I scrambled to get a diaphram in my mouth dropping two in the creek in the process; a couple of clucks and he turned on a dime and strutted all the way in.......FFFFTTTTTTTTT VAARROOOM.......love that sound!!!!!


19lbs 10oz
1 2/8 spurs
10 3/8 beard
Attached Images


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 22, 2007)

Morgan County Limbhanger
Killed 4/22/07
Two beards, 11 1/8" and 9 1/4"
Spurs, 1 3/8" and 1 5/16"
Weight 18 3/4 lbs.

Some soft yelps from the Woodhaven Copperhead and soft clucks from the Woodhaven Cherry Classic Crystal with laminated mushroom tipped striker did the trick !!!!!!!


----------



## neckringer (Apr 22, 2007)

DID A PSYCO 2 DAY MISSION TO BAMA THIS WEEKEND WITH A BUDDY.
HAD NO LUCK ON SAT AND HEARD NONE ON SUNDAY UNTIL AROUND 9:00 AM. I WAS JUST SITTIN ROUND DAY DREAMIN WHEN I SAID IM EITHER GOING TO FIRE SOMETHIN UP OR RUN SOMETHIN OFF.
I STARTED CUTTIN ON MY BOX CALL AND GOBBLIN WITH NATURAL VOICE (WHICH DONT SOUND GREAT) AND AFTER THE SECOND SERIES A BIRD GOBBLED 120 YDS FROM ME  .
OK. I CAN DEAL WITH THAT. I FELT UNCOMFORTABLE WITH WHERE I WAS SO I MOVED ABOUT 40 YDS AT AN ANGLE AND HE GOBBLED AT ME WALKIN IN THE LEAVES. I PUT SOME TREES BETWEEN ME AND HIM AND CREPT TILL I COULD SEE HIM BALLED UP. I GOT DOWN ON ONE KNEE AND CLUCKED AT HIM A TIME OR 2 AND WAITED. THEN I SEE HIM GOING AWAY FROM ME. SO I BREAK OUT THE BOX AND CUT ON IT REAL HARD. HE DOUBLE GOBBLED AND THEN I COULD HEAR DRUMMIN COMMIN MY WAY.
WHEN HE GOT TO 40YDS. HE WAS PERFECTLY TUCKED BEHIND A STICK THAT COVERED HIS HEAD AND NECK. SO I REACHED DOWN AND SCRATCHED THE LEAVES. HE TOOK A STEP FORWARD AND BANG.
1 INCH SPURS 19 LBS 11 INCH BEARD.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Apr 23, 2007)

Allamakee County, Iowa 4-19/07
16 Pound jake
Taken on the last day of Iowa's First season.
Definately not the biggest bird I've taken, but I was very happy to get  him.  I hunted hard all week, and it was nice to take one on the last day of the hunt.  I took him almost twenty years to the day, that I killed my first turkey.


----------



## TenPtr (Apr 23, 2007)

*Big weekend in Vidalia*

Far left: 1" spurs 9" beard and 6" beard
7/8" spurs 9" beard
1" spurs 9" beard
1 1/8" spurs  9 1/2" beard
7/8" spurs 9" beard


----------



## hawglips (Apr 25, 2007)

Warren Co. NC
18.25 lbs
10.25" beard
1 3/16" and 1 1/16" spurs
Lee Chadwick's butternut and purpleheart long box


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 25, 2007)

April 22, 2007
Seminole County Ga.
9 1\2 beard
No spurs, never grew em   
Around 18 pounds, give or take (just guessin`)

CALs` Sweet Music box (Little Sweet)
Turkey Tote by Handgunner


----------



## BOWKILL (Apr 27, 2007)

*KILL*

Called in a few birds for my buddies: 
Billy Hudalla's First Bird: Private Ground: 18lb,1",10"
Ty R.: Public: 18lb, 1 1/4", 10"
Forrest G: 17lb, 1", 9"
Baker: 17lb, 1", 10"


----------



## MKW (Apr 28, 2007)

*My Boy!*

My son, Andy's first...
28 April, 07
Tift Co.
10.5" beard
1" sharp spur(other broken)

Mike


----------



## snuffy (Apr 30, 2007)

*Two wet ones Friday*

Shot between showers Friday morning.
Wheeler Co.
Benelli SBE
Kicks choke
Fed. #5


----------



## neckringer (May 6, 2007)

Just got in from Nebraska and had a great trip my Dad completed his slam well 2 of em and a good time was had by all. My Dad and a buddy of mine Kacy and me arrived at the camp on the evening of May 1st. It was a three day hunt and there was 5 other guys in camp from around the country we started a pool for longest spurs, beard and heaviest bird for the first day. I ended up taking 2 of those catagories and 2 of the longest spurred birds they have killed thus far out of about 110 gobblers.
It was a 2x1 guide service and they did not want us to move or call much.
I was dropped off in a beautiful creek bed the first morning and skirted by about 30 birds. I think there was about 7 longbeards in the group and they worked back and forth on this oak hill. I was a good boy and stayed put and just watched them from about 80yds for 4 hours. Once the guided picked me up i told him about the hunt and he said "do what ever you need to to kill one" different form what we were told at the orientation.
So I said well this evening just drop me off on a property for a few hours.
That afternoon I got dropped off on a property that was really open and had 2 dried up draws with cottonwoods. I think he let me out at 3:00 pm.
I struk a bird at around 3:45 and played peek a boo and lonley hen for a while till they started my way. It was 2 lonbeards and 3 hens workin my way. i was standin in a cedar bush when they got in range and I shot the biggest first. I did not want to shoot the other a tag out but he only ran about 10 yds after the shot and just stood there. So I killed him also.
They turned out to be great birds. One was double bearded and had 1 1/4 and 1 3/8 spurs with beards being 9 1/4 and 2 1/2 my other had 1 5/16 and 8 3/4 beard. It was 4:40 pm
So I was done the first day. Kacy my buddy killed a nice bird at 2 in the afternoon the first day and my Dad did not kill one.
I tried to film Kacy for the rest of his hunt but things did not work out. On day 2 we worked 12 birds and they all skirted us just out of range. We ended up raising a bird the last morning in an old farm place we snuck up to the barn and got inside. We could see the gobbler trying to get to us but was hung up on a hog fence. Kacy was standin on a 5 gallon bucket with gun out old window and the gobbler finally found a gate in fence and came to within 30 and met his maker.
I never thought my Dad was going to get his birds but finally killed 2 on the last day. It was great. The other 5 guys in camp tagged out also. The guides where very familiar with the properties and really knew what the birds were doin.
I wish I would have taken some more landscape pics but I was too busy tryin to help My buddy fill his tags. Here are some pics from the trip....
my 2 birds




1 and 3/8




1 5/16




little double




Kacy's first bird




His second bird




Commin back from the barn




My dad's 2 birds with guide Garrett


----------



## nontypical12 (May 7, 2007)

*Emanuel County Double*

These two birds were taken simultaneously on 5/5/07 at 11am:

Bird #1
1 3/16" spur and 13/16" spur (broken tip)
9.5" beard
Taken at 20 yards

Bird #2
1 5/16" spur and 1 1/8" spur
11" beard
Taken at 45 yards

Roberts Bros. Glass / Slate combo
KH142 Diaphragm
Benelli M1 Super 90 12-gauge
Comp-n-Choke XXX Full
Winchester Supreme 3" #5 shot


----------



## Ricochet (May 7, 2007)

*My 1st gobbler!*

My very 1st gobbler!

May 6th, 2007 @ 4PM in Gilmer Co.
21+ pounds
1" & 1 1/8" spurs
9 3/4" beard






More photos & notes here:
http://www.flickr.com/gp/82738151@N00/qZ6dL0


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (May 10, 2007)

05-10-07
6:30PM
Monroe County
Hunted two hours and watched these two guys breed two hens for an hour between 60 to 80 yards from me.
The one on the right was taken at 67 yards and had a 9 and 1/8th inch beard and 1 and 1/8th inch spurs. Weighed approx. 16 to 18 pounds.
The one on the left was taken second at 43 yards and it had a 10 and 1/8th inch beard and 1 inch spurs. it weighed approx. 18 pounds.


----------



## Gadget (May 16, 2007)

Southwest Nebraska, North Platte River basin May 12th



The first bird is the triple beard, 21 lbs, 9 5/8, 6 3/8, 6 1/8  beards, 1 2/8 spurs


2nd  20lbs 4 ounces, 9 4/8 beard, 1 1/8 spurs


----------



## hawglips (May 22, 2007)

Utah Rio
14 pounds
8 1/2" beard
3/4" spurs

Killed 5/19/07


----------



## dutchman (May 24, 2007)

ttt for Gadget.


----------



## Gadget (May 25, 2007)

dutchman said:


> ttt for Gadget.




Thanks, 


I wish yall would leave it stickied, I(and I'm sure others) like to go back and look at the pics and read the stories throughout the year.


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2007)

Gadget said:


> Thanks,
> 
> 
> I wish yall would leave it stickied, I(and I'm sure others) like to go back and look at the pics and read the stories throughout the year.



If I could make it sticky I would. Maybe Brandon or David will oblige us...


----------



## Arrow3 (May 26, 2007)

I was asked by the admin to unsticky it.....


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I was asked by the admin to unsticky it.....



Well, there you go.

Brandon, just for the record, was it the admin or "THE" admin?


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 16, 2008)

Had to bump this, Theres some great gobblers and many memories from Ga. and other states, . Check em out...


----------

